

Tell HN: What I learned from 12k visitors in 4hrs - nyellin
http://natanyellin.com/2012/01/26/politician-market/

======
nyellin
Alright, don't hate me for this. I have mixed feelings about meta-submissions,
so I'm hoping that submitting this to HN is justified. This was my 2nd time
launching, and my first time launching successfully. Ask me anything you want
to know.

